# Warcraft: The Beginning - Nachfolger laut Duncan Jones sehr unwahrscheinlich



## AndreLinken (17. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft: The Beginning - Nachfolger laut Duncan Jones sehr unwahrscheinlich* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Warcraft: The Beginning - Nachfolger laut Duncan Jones sehr unwahrscheinlich*


----------



## NOT-Meludan (17. Juli 2018)

> Der Hauptgrund: Es wären zu viele Firmen an einem solchen Projekt beteiligt, deren Interessen zuvor miteinander vereinbart werden müssten.



Der korrekte Hauptgrund: Der Film war einfach mies und hat sich finanziell nicht gelohnt. Und bevor man weiter Geld versenkt, lässt man es einfach bleiben.


----------



## Batze (17. Juli 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Der korrekte Hauptgrund: Der Film war einfach mies ..............


Ansichtssache. Ich fand ihn gar nicht so schlecht, hat mich gut unterhalten und bin aber auch nicht mit einer Erwartung da ran gegangen das es ein Film ist der 10 Oskars abräumt.


----------



## Celerex (17. Juli 2018)

Das finde ich sehr schade. Ich bin damals mit mehreren Leuten in den Film gegangen, die nie etwas von Warcraft gehört bzw. keines der Spiele gespielt haben und uns hat der Film wirklich sehr gut unterhalten. Auch in meinem (WoW-)Freundeskreis kenne ich niemanden, der ihn als schlecht bezeichnet hat. Für mich also nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar, warum der Film so unbeliebt ist. Das ist wohl ein ähnliches Phänomen wie bei Man of Steel, Batman vs Superman oder Suicide Squad.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (17. Juli 2018)

Wenigsten das bleibt einem erspart. Der Film war zum Fremdschämen. Fantasien eines 11 Jährigen mit dem Drehbuch eines 9 Jährigen umgesetzt. Von der völlig absurden Anatomie ganz zu schweigen. 

Einziger Brüller im Zusammenhang mit diesem Murk. Im Forum hat damals jemand dieses Machwerk als neuen Herr der Ringe Stoff bejubelt. Klar ! Und das Yps Extra Vorwort ist Shakespeare unserer Zeit. ^^


----------



## Exar-K (17. Juli 2018)

Ich hatte schlimme Dinge befürchtet, der Film ist dann am Ende aber gar nicht so schlecht gewesen.
Der Regisseur hat da noch einiges rausgeholt.


----------



## Mustafa2 (17. Juli 2018)

Celerex schrieb:


> Das finde ich sehr schade. Ich bin damals mit mehreren Leuten in den Film gegangen, die nie etwas von Warcraft gehört bzw. keines der Spiele gespielt haben und uns hat der Film wirklich sehr gut unterhalten. Auch in meinem (WoW-)Freundeskreis kenne ich niemanden, der ihn als schlecht bezeichnet hat. Für mich also nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar, warum der Film so unbeliebt ist. Das ist wohl ein ähnliches Phänomen wie bei Man of Steel, Batman vs Superman oder Suicide Squad.



Suicide Squad war auch kein besonders guter film wenn man bedenkt wie gut sich so massenmörder benehmen 
Der Warcraft film hat mich positiv überrascht nach den vielen negativen Kritiken.
Mein geschmack unterscheidet sich von den meisten Menschen z.b. die Serie Dark von Netflix fand ich ziemlich langweilig und nicht Spannend und Komplex.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (17. Juli 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Ansichtssache. Ich fand ihn gar nicht so schlecht, hat mich gut unterhalten und bin aber auch nicht mit einer Erwartung da ran gegangen das es ein Film ist der 10 Oskars abräumt.



Sicher, er war keine völlige Katastrophe. Aber wirklich überzeugend war er halt auch nicht. Es gab schlimmere Filme als diesen, aber definitiv auch bessere. Entscheidend am Ende ist, dass er sich finanziell nicht ausreichend rentiert hat, falls er überhaupt einen Gewinn insgesamt eingefahren hat. Und das ist sicher nicht im Sinne aller beteiligten, sich in Unkosten zu stürzen, wenn es sich am Ende nicht oder nur minimal lohnt.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. Juli 2018)

Ich finde, Warcraft-Fans kamen in dme Film schon auf ihre Kosten, habe Schlimmeres befürchtet. Eine Fortsetzung brauche ich aber auch nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Emke (17. Juli 2018)

Habe mir den auch mal vorgestern angesehen (über Prime) und so schlimm finde ich ihn nicht. War recht amüsant, vor allem musste ich Schmunzeln wenn man Travis Fimmel nur als Ragnar Lothbrok kennt und hier als Ritter der Allianz rumläuft


----------



## Dai-shi (17. Juli 2018)

Ich fand den Film auch nicht  sooo schlecht;
der wahre Grund ist, warum der in den Staaten so gefloppt ist, ist das "Big Brother" darin nicht die Welt gerettet hat. Hätten sie aus der Allianz USA gemacht und aus Gul'dan Kim Young Un oder wen anders, wäre er der Kassenschlager bei den Deppen geworden...


----------



## Worrel (17. Juli 2018)

Fehler, die bei dem Film meines Erachtens gemacht wurden:

a) Orcs und Menschen sind etwa gleich groß/stark, nicht die Orcs dreimal so groß und dreimal so muskelbepackt. Ein Verhältnis von Dwayne Johnson zu Bruce Willis wäre weitaus passender. 

b) nur die Orcs wurden durch CGI dargestellt - die Menschen durch reale Maske + Kostüme

c) Die gewählte Geschichte war unpassend. Für nicht-Kenner fehlt zuviel Vorgeschichte.

d) Das Warcraft Konzept "Orcs & Humans" schreit eigentlich danach, eine entsprechende Filmreihe mit *zwei *Filmen anzufangen: Einem, der die Horde Geschichte erzählt und einem, der die Menschengeschichte erzählt. Beide Filme könnten dann damit enden, daß das Dunkle Portal errichtet wird. Im Folgefilm fände dann erst der Einfall der Horde nach Azeroth statt.

e) Im MAD Magazin gab's mal einen Comic von Don Martin über King Kong, bei der die "weiße Frau" ein eingebildeter untalentierter Hollywood Star war. Sie sollte dann verschiedene Emotionen zeigen. Dabei wurde immer die selbe Zeichnung verwendet. Genauso wie bei Travis Fimmel. Der scheint den ganzen Film über auch nur einen Ausdruck zu haben. 

f) Die CGI Effekte sind teilweise auf den ersten Blick zu erkennen - zB kann man sehr genau schätzen, was an dieser Szene real war:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



g) Das Setting des ersten Spiels (quasi die Filmhandlung) hat nichts mit der aktuellen WoW zu tun. Damals gab's in Stormwind keine Elfen, Gnome, Draenei, Worgen Pandas ... Aktuelle WoW Spieler haben es also schwerer, sich heimisch zu fühlen

h) Für Neulinge hingegen stellen sich zu viele Fragen: Wer sind die Kirin Tor? Wieso sind die Orcs braun bzw grün (eine entsprechende Szene wurde aus dem Film geschnitten ...)?, Was ist so schlimm an Fel?

g) WoW Veteranen fragen sich hingegen, wieso Karazhan ganz anders aussieht, Charaktere anders sterben als in der Lore und der Film nicht mit einer Variante des WoD Intro Cinematics anfängt, das wesentlich besser auf den Kampf "Orcs vs Humans" eingestimmt hätte als die Geburt eines Orc Babys, dessen Bedeutung (und Relevanz) im ganzen Film (noch) nicht aufgeklärt wird.

h) Schauspiel- und Regiearbeit ist gerade mal mittelmäßig. Ich habe in keinem Moment gedacht: "Jup, der ist sympathisch, bin mal gespannt, was dem widerfährt" oder auch "Der ist ja mal ein fieser Kerl, Ich hoffe, die machen seine Pläne zunichte". Für mich waren das alles irgendwelche austauschbare Pappfiguren - einen relevanten bleibenden Eindruck hat keiner von denen hinterlassen.

i) apropos Plan: Wurde der Plan des Antagonisten im Film eigentlich aufgedeckt?


----------



## OutsiderXE (17. Juli 2018)

Für die meisten Länder hat wohl einfach die Starpower gefehlt wie man es z.B. aus Herr der Ringe kannte. Vielleicht kaufe ich ihn mir aber trotzdem bald - bin auch zu sehr Warcraft-Fan um es nicht zu tun.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. Juli 2018)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Für die meisten Länder hat wohl einfach die Starpower gefehlt wie man es z.B. aus Herr der Ringe kannte. Vielleicht kaufe ich ihn mir aber trotzdem bald - bin auch zu sehr Warcraft-Fan um es nicht zu tun.



Welche Stars haben denn beim Herr der Ringe mitgespielt (also die damals schon Stars waren)? Christopher Lee fällt mir da ein. Aber nur in einer Nebenrolle. Sonst noch wer?


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juli 2018)

Warum nimmt man das nicht selbst in die Hand? Blizzard macht in seinen Spielen doch immer so überragende Zwischensequenzen usw..
Warum nicht einen ganzen Film auf diese Art machen?


----------



## Enisra (17. Juli 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Warum nimmt man das nicht selbst in die Hand? Blizzard macht in seinen Spielen doch immer so überragende Zwischensequenzen usw..
> Warum nicht einen ganzen Film auf diese Art machen?



weil es dann doch ein Unterschied ist max 5min zu planen, erstellen und zu rendern oder 90min


----------



## OutsiderXE (17. Juli 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Welche Stars haben denn beim Herr der Ringe mitgespielt (also die damals schon Stars waren)? Christopher Lee fällt mir da ein. Aber nur in einer Nebenrolle. Sonst noch wer?



Hugo Weaving kannte man aus Matrix, Ian McKellen zumindest aus X-Men, der Frodo-Typ war mir von Sehen her auf jeden Fall bekannt,  Cate Blanchett, Liv Tyler. 

Dann waren da auch viele die erst mit HdR richtig berühmt geworden sind (Orlando Bloom, Mortensen, Sean Bean usw.). Das hat hinterher den EIndruck hinterlassen als müssten in einem großen Fantasy-Epos auch bekannte Namen auftauchen. Dann fragt man wer denn alles im WC-Film mitspielt, und von den Leuten her kannte ich nur Paula Patton und diesen Vikings-Typen vom Sehen (Serie nie gesehen). ... Ach und den Typen der Blackhand gespielt hat; der alte Bösewicht von Highlander, der zufällig auch die Stimme von Thrall war im Spiel Lord of the Clans.


----------



## Phone (17. Juli 2018)

Es haben doch nen ganzer Haufen Berühmtheiten mitgespielt die quasi in jedem 2. Streifen aus HW zu sehen sind.
Und ich persönlich fand den Film überhaupt nicht sooo schlecht.

Man muss ja die Grätsche zwischen  "Wo steigen wir ins Universum ein" und Wie tief gehen wir in die Materie das sowohl Normalos als auch WoW Suchtis den Film gut finden.

Es gibt Blockbuster mit weit weniger Inhalt


----------



## Worrel (17. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> weil es dann doch ein Unterschied ist max 5min zu planen, erstellen und zu rendern oder 90min


Also die Szenen zu Diablo 2 waren ein wenig mehr als nur 5 Minuten ... :




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iy6c7L5n4cM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. Juli 2018)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Hugo Weaving kannte man aus Matrix, Ian McKellen zumindest aus X-Men, der Frodo-Typ war mir von Sehen her auf jeden Fall bekannt,  Cate Blanchett, Liv Tyler.


Klar, man kannte schon den ein oder anderen. Aber Stars? Also jemand wegen dem die Leute in den Film gehen? Glaube nicht, dass die oben Genannten darunter fallen...


----------



## Solo-Joe (17. Juli 2018)

Phone schrieb:


> Es haben doch nen ganzer Haufen Berühmtheiten mitgespielt die quasi in jedem 2. Streifen aus HW zu sehen sind.
> Und ich persönlich fand den Film überhaupt nicht sooo schlecht.
> 
> Man muss ja die Grätsche zwischen  "Wo steigen wir ins Universum ein" und Wie tief gehen wir in die Materie das sowohl Normalos als auch WoW Suchtis den Film gut finden.
> ...



Ich habe mir heute mal wieder den Film auf BluRay angeschaut. Bild und Ton sind wirklich grandios. Der Cast sowie die Story grundsätzlich gelungen. Einzig der Einstieg war damals für meinen Kumpel (der nie WoW gespielt hat) kaum zu verstehen. 

Jeweils 10 Minuten Intro Draenor und Azeroth hätten den Film wohlmöglich vor dem finanziellen Flop bewahren können. 
Trotzdem finde ich den Film sehr gut und hoffe weiterhin auf eine Fortsetzung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> [...]



Bis auf Travis Fimmel, den ich als Schauspieler gern sehe, stimme ich dir fast allen Punkten zu. Der Film wirkt optisch nicht rund, da die Menschen eben nicht via CGI dargestellt wurden. Dabei sieht der Film ansonsten hervorragend aus. Außerdem nimmt sich der Film kaum bis keine Zeit, die Charaktere und das ganze drum herum zu erklären. Man wird quasi einfach rein geworfen. 

Meiner Meinung nach hätte man den Krieg der Ahnen verfilmen sollen. Quasi die Verfilmung der Buchtrilogie von Richard A. Knaak (anspruchsloser, aber sehr unterhaltsamer Schinken). Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die Reihe auch als Filmtrilogie funktioniert hätte, ähnlich wie Herr der Ringe. 

Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich Warcraft als Kenner der Spiele durchaus unterhaltsam, trotz storytechnischer Mängel und Änderungen.


----------



## Celerex (18. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also die Szenen zu Diablo 2 waren ein wenig mehr als nur 5 Minuten ... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht, wie hoch der Aufwand zu Diablo II Zeiten war, aber heutzutage ist das kaum realisierbar. Blizzard ließ mal vor einigen Jahren (ich meine es war zum Wotlk Release) verlauten, dass sie an den Cinematics, welche Pro Addon entwickelt werden, mehrere Monate arbeiten. Darum dauern auch die nächsten Avatare so lange bis zum Release, obwohl die nicht ausschließlich aus CGI bestehen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Juli 2018)

Celerex schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie hoch der Aufwand zu Diablo II Zeiten war, aber heutzutage ist das kaum realisierbar. Blizzard ließ mal vor einigen Jahren (ich meine es war zum Wotlk Release) verlauten, dass sie an den Cinematics, welche Pro Addon entwickelt werden, mehrere Monate arbeiten. Darum dauern auch die nächsten Avatare so lange bis zum Release, obwohl die nicht ausschließlich aus CGI bestehen.


Allerdings hat die Fertigstellung des Warcraft-Films sicher nicht so dermaßen lange gedauert, weil die CGI-Effekte so krass waren. Sondern weil es Probleme schon während der Planungsphase gab. Pläne für einen WarCraft-Film wurden immerhin schon 10 Jahre vor Release des Films angekündigt. Drehbücher und Regisseure wechselten usw. Laut Wikipedia war das finale Drehbuch kaum 3 Jahre vor Release nicht mal fertig gestellt. An den Effekten allein lag es also nie.


----------



## Celerex (18. Juli 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Allerdings hat die Fertigstellung des Warcraft-Films sicher nicht so dermaßen lange gedauert, weil die CGI-Effekte so krass waren. Sondern weil es Probleme schon während der Planungsphase gab. Pläne für einen WarCraft-Film wurden immerhin schon 10 Jahre vor Release des Films angekündigt. Drehbücher und Regisseure wechselten usw. Laut Wikipedia war das finale Drehbuch kaum 3 Jahre vor Release nicht mal fertig gestellt. An den Effekten allein lag es also nie.



Das ist eben der Unterschied. Der Warcraft Film bestand eben nicht ausschließlich aus CGI.  Die Rede war jedoch davon, dass man den zweiten Teil komplett in der CGI-Qualität der Blizzard Cinematics machen könnte und das würde - wenn man der Aussage von Blizzard Glauben schenken möchte - Jahre dauern. Das wäre für einen Nachfolger eines geflopten Films ein mutiges und kostenspieliges Unterfangen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Juli 2018)

Celerex schrieb:


> Das ist eben der Unterschied. Der Warcraft Film bestand eben nicht ausschließlich aus CGI.  Die Rede war jedoch davon, dass man den zweiten Teil komplett in der CGI-Qualität der Blizzard Cinematics machen könnte und das würde - wenn man der Aussage von Blizzard Glauben schenken möchte - Jahre dauern. Das wäre für einen Nachfolger eines geflopten Films ein mutiges und kostenspieliges Unterfangen.



Ich weiß ja nicht, wie groß das Team ist, dass an CGI-Szenen in WoW arbeitet. Aber die CGI-Qualität aus Warcraft - The Beginning ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Einen solchen Detailreichtum sieht man in solchen Filmen doch eher selten. Unabhängig davon, was der Film inhaltlich bietet. Ich bin relativ sicher, dass an dem Film ein paar mehr Leute gearbeitet haben und dass CGI-Menschen den Braten auch nicht fett gemacht hätten.

Das einzige, was sich in all die CGI-Szenen nicht gut eingefügt hatte, waren die Menschen. Der Rest (Umgebung, Orks, Draenei, der Zwerg am Anfang, alles andere) hatte ein gutes, rundes Bild ergeben.


----------



## Celerex (19. Juli 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie groß das Team ist, dass an CGI-Szenen in WoW arbeitet. Aber die CGI-Qualität aus Warcraft - The Beginning ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Einen solchen Detailreichtum sieht man in solchen Filmen doch eher selten. Unabhängig davon, was der Film inhaltlich bietet. Ich bin relativ sicher, dass an dem Film ein paar mehr Leute gearbeitet haben und dass CGI-Menschen den Braten auch nicht fett gemacht hätten.
> 
> Das einzige, was sich in all die CGI-Szenen nicht gut eingefügt hatte, waren die Menschen. Der Rest (Umgebung, Orks, Draenei, der Zwerg am Anfang, alles andere) hatte ein gutes, rundes Bild ergeben.



Ich finde auch, dass die CGI Effekte im  Film ziemlich gut sind und streckenweise auch mit den Trailern mithalten können. Solche Effekte kosten aber extrem viel Geld und da geht es es nicht nur darum, auch noch die Menschen zu rendern, sondern auch das gesamte Szenenbild. Im Warcraftfilm waren beinahe alle Lokationen real oder mit Greenscreen eingearbeitet und der Film hat so schon über 150 Millionen verschluckt. Selbst wenn das komplette rendern aller Scenen auch „nur“ ein paar Millionen mehr kosten würde, wäre es das Risiko für einen Nachfolger einfach nicht Wert.


----------

